

Organic food 'not any healthier'  - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19465692

======
expralitemonk
_Overall, there was no discernable difference between the nutritional content,
although the organic food was 30% less likely to contain pesticides._

Reducing their pesticide consumption is important to many people. Also I
believe that food with fewer pesticides is by definition healthier.

